# Civil Service Tests being offered this spring!



## eyeballs (May 20, 2010)

DHR just released this list of upcoming Civil Service Tests.



Fire Chief Promotional Series
March 24, 2012
Correction Officer I
March 24, 2012
Firefighter Written Exam
April 28, 2012
Firefighter ELPAT
February 2012 - August 2012
Police Chief Promotional Series
May 19, 2012
Correctional Program Officer A/B
May 19, 2012

More info http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-.../civil-serv-info/civil-serv-news-and-updates/


----------



## mcjimmy (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry I know this may be a stupid question as I'm new to the Ma process regarding civil service.....does that list mean that they aren't going to offer a Civil Service Exam for Police Officers....or that they just haven't picked a date yet? Thanks


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

GMass said:


> I'm sick of working. See you all at the FD test in a few months...


You should invest in this training manual.

View attachment 3492


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

mcjimmy said:


> Sorry I know this may be a stupid question as I'm new to the Ma process regarding civil service.....does that list mean that they aren't going to offer a Civil Service Exam for Police Officers....or that they just haven't picked a date yet? Thanks


Just missed it. It was given last April or May, and probably won't be given again until at least 2013.


----------

